# Propose 500 pour rédaction mémoire Finance : HEDGE FUNDS



## coolissimo1 (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si mon post sera accepté mais bon ca ne coute rien d'essayer !
Je suis actuellement en ecole de commerce (derniere année) et je dois rédiger un mémoire de fin d'etudes d'environ 70 pages pour fin novembre 2011 mais malheuresement, il faut que je rendre 30 pages déja pour fin mars et je n'ai absolument pas le temps de m'en occupé.

Je suis en stage a la SG en salle de marché et je travaille de 8h30 à 21h30 minimum chaque jour donc le week end j'ai vraiment pas la force de m'y mettre.

C'est pourquoi je cherche quelqu'un de compétent (ne croyez pas que je vais payer n'importe qui pour faire n'importe quoi  )

Mais bon je pense que si quelqu'un de spécialisé en finance de marché voit ce post, il pourra être interessé!

J'espere que ce sera concluant!

Merci à tous!

PS : (je dispose d'identifiants pour faire des analyse antiplagiat sur un célèbre logiciel nommé O....d, donc aucune chance d'êtrê payé à recopier wikipedia !) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Et mon pied au c.. ?
Tu le payes combien ?


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2011)

coolissimo1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis en stage a la SG en salle de marché




Un peu comme jérome kerviel, je crois savoir qu' il a quelques dettes (une broutille : 4 milliiards d' euros ou a peu près; a ce stade 100 millions d' euros de dettes de plus ou de moins...)

Et les edges funds, il doit connaitre...

propose lui 

çà réduirat sa dette  3 milliards 999 millions 999 milles 500 euros... a quelques centaines de millions pres.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Février 2011)

Mon petit chéri.
Si tu disposes de 500 &#8364; pour faire travailler un nègre à ta place, il te faut reconsidérer d'urgence le modèle économique dans lequel tu es.
Arrête tes études.


Pour ma part, c'est hors de question. 16&#8364; TTC la page, c'est bien trop peu.
Je sais bien que, pour ta part, tu te fais vraisemblablement exploiter pour une indemnité de stage de misère à pousser des millions virtuels d'un compte à l'autre 13 heures par jour, et qu'exploiter en retour doit te paraître normal, mais vu qu'il s'agit d'échanger mon intelligence contre la tienne, les tarifs sont forcément beaucoup plus élevés.
500 &#8364; TTC, c'est moins que ce que je me fais payer pour une journée de travail. Et il faut bien plus d'une journée pour rédiger trente pages sur un sujet aussi inutile et barbant.
À moins de 3000, tu ne trouveras que des crève-la-faim qui te feront récolter des notes pourries.

Allez, bonne bourre, jeune fainéant mononeuronal.


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2011)

Haaaaa... çà brasse des milliards et des milliards en salle de marché (La machine a fantasmes!), et çà veut pas lacher plus de 500 euros pour faire écrire un truc de 70 pages, pointues et spécialisées...

Rhaaa!


----------



## coolissimo1 (24 Février 2011)

500 EURO les 30 pages comprenant 10 d'annexe si ca ne vous convient pas c'est que aucune offre du genre ne vous interessera jamais!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

Et je suis payé 1600 net en stage donc c'est encore un salaire de trader, mais je defi qui que ce soit d'avoir touché de meilleures indemnitées avant d'être dimplomé!


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2011)

C'est une blague ? 

Considérons ce message comme tel c'est mieux. 




coolissimo1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si mon post sera accepté mais bon ca ne coute rien d'essayer !
> Je suis actuellement en ecole de commerce (derniere année) et je dois rédiger un mémoire de fin d'etudes d'environ 70 pages pour fin novembre 2011 mais malheuresement, il faut que je rendre 30 pages déja pour fin mars et je n'ai absolument pas le temps de m'en occupé.
> ...


----------

